# Wonka Mansion



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 15, 2013)

Empty and nothing more to see. Only the staircase was nice:

1



...壹... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



...貳... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3



...參... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4



...肆... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 15, 2013)

Still amazing! Lovely photos as usual!


----------



## Southside UE (Aug 16, 2013)

such a lovely staircase.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 16, 2013)

What a waste of a lovely building. Great pix dude.


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 16, 2013)

*Nice... NICE?! Bit more than NICE!! Very jealous right now!! *


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 16, 2013)

Second staircase is a beauty. Such fantastic locations, so few pictures for us to enjoy. More please.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 17, 2013)

Cracking staircase,great photos.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 17, 2013)

There was nothing more to see... The upper floor was collapsing and the rooms on the first floor are all empty... :-( Thx to all for the comments...


----------



## Quattre (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't you have any shot from outside? I wonder what the house looks like...


----------



## darbians (Aug 19, 2013)

That is one hell of a staircase!!1


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Aug 19, 2013)

lush staircase!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 19, 2013)

No, no outside shot, sorry. The house was not that nice from the outside. A lot of rubbish lays in front of it and it was covered from big trees...


----------



## zeroUE (Aug 21, 2013)

Love the staircase! By the way do you keep tarantulas? (Going by your user name here lol)


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 23, 2013)

Only one... Have had a lot more in the past...


----------



## zeroUE (Aug 24, 2013)

Used to have quite a few myself ;-)


----------



## peroxidetim (Aug 26, 2013)

aphonopelma1313 !

I like your pictures a lot1 and i have to disagree with you that there is nothjing more to see 
I LOVE the decay around the stairs!!!!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 27, 2013)

peroxidetim said:


> aphonopelma1313 !
> 
> I like your pictures a lot1 and i have to disagree with you that there is nothjing more to see
> I LOVE the decay around the stairs!!!!



Many thx...


----------



## woodland pixie (Aug 27, 2013)

Just awesome..thank you  I love stairs


----------



## D4RK-INS1GHT (Sep 2, 2013)

Liking this mate!! and that staircase...WOW!!!!​


----------

